# Fièvre avec test COVID Négatif



## Alissou (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Notre fille a fait aujourd'hui de la fièvre chez la nourrice (Garde dans une MAM). 38.8 de fièvre. L'assistante m'a contacté pour me le signaler et m'indiquer lui donner du doliprane. Elle me demande ensuite de venir la récupérer car au delà de 38.5 de fièvre, elle ne peut pas la garder et que pour un retour à la MAM, il faut fournir un certificat de non contagions.
Nous avons évidemment pris un RDV chez la pédiatre qui suit notre fille. 
Je me pose néanmoins la question concernant ce certificat. Ma fille a été positive au COVID la semaine du 12/09 mais depuis les tests sont négatif.
D'après l'ASSMAT, le nouveau protocole (Je n'ai pas connaissance de ce protocole ni je peux le trouver quelque part) impose de fournir un certificat de même qu'elle ne peut pas garder notre fille avec une fièvre supèrieure à 38.5
Je ne remet pas en cause le professionnalisme de notre assistante maternelle, je me pose simplement la question
merci à ceux qui pourront m'éclairer sur cette question
Cordialement,


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Tout dépend de qui est noté au contrat concernant l'accueil de l'enfant malade, fiévreux. 

Oui, c'est quand même mieux pour l'enfant d'être avec ses parents lors d'une forte fièvre car l'enfant doit recevoir une attention particulière importante.

Le protocole covid se trouve facilement sur le net, tapez protocole covid assistante maternelle, ou bien consulter le site de votre département  dans la rubrique petite enfance. 

Il y a tout un ensemble de dispositions qui sont demandées aux parents.

Bonne journée.


----------



## assmatzam (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Si votre enfant a était positive au covid le 12 septembre il est totalement impossible qu'elle le soit de nouveau 
Votre enfant peut être remise en accueil après 7 jours soit à j8 sans justificatif 
De p'us nous sommes le 3 octobre et elle est immunisée pour les 2 mois à venir 

Le protocole en vigueur indique que les enfants ayant de la fièvre supérieure à 38 devront être examinés par un médecin 
Nul obligation de présenter un certificat de non contagions sauf si stipulé sur le contrat 

Si votre médecin indique que votre enfant peut retourner sur son lieu d'accueil vous pouvez la remettre 

Est ce que votre assistante maternelle accepte d'accueillir les enfants malades ? 

Si jamais elle refuse elle peut vous demander un justificatif qui stipule que votre enfant ne représente pas un état de contagions pour les autres accueillis 
Et la ça n'a rien à voir avec le covid


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (4 Octobre 2022)

@assmatzam. Il y a des exceptions à l'immunité. Et oui on peut être de nouveau positif au covid, même plusieurs fois en quelques mois, et avoir réellement le covid.

N'oublie pas qu'il s'agit d'une MAM et qu'il doit aussi y avoir un règlement lié zu fonctionnement de la Mam mais aussi de l'assistante maternelle.


----------



## assmatzam (4 Octobre 2022)

Je suis d'accord sur la recontamination cela peut arriver mais reste très rare

mais on n'est bien d'accord que la petite a eut le covid le 12 septembre
Impossible de l'avoir de nouveau 15 jours après

Et il me semble que la maman l'a fait tester et qu'elle est négative


----------



## Griselda (4 Octobre 2022)

C'est bien à partir de 38° que l'enfant doit consulter un médecin pour savoir s'il peut revenir en collectivité ou pas.
S'il faut faire un test COVID, votre enfant ne pourra pas faire d'autotest, seulement le test fait par un professionnel, s'il a moins de 3 ans.

Attention, des cas de COVID, d'un autre variant (vus grâce au test en laboratoire plus complet) à peine 2 semaines après un premier COVID peuvent apparaître parait il donc le simple fait d'avoir eut un COVID dans les 2 derniers mois ne pourrait plus être une garantie.

Quoi qu'il arrive si votre enfant a de la fièvre, est mal en point, il aura besoin des bras réconfortants de son Parents qu'aucune AM, même aussi merveilleuse qu'elle puisse être, ne pourra jamais remplacer.


----------



## assmatzam (4 Octobre 2022)

Par contre il est tout à fait possible que l'am est une clause supérieure à son contrat qui stipule qu'elle n'accueille pas les enfants malades

Et que l'accueil ne peut être réalisé que sur présentation d'un certificat médical indiquant que l'état de l'enfant est compatible avec un accueil en collectivité


----------



## Nounou22 (4 Octobre 2022)

Moi j'accueille un enfant qui tousse, son frère a eu le covid semaine dernière, le petit accueilli a été testé, négatif... Mais ça ne veut pas dire que dans les jours qui suivent il ne peut pas être positif..... obligé d'accueillir ce que j'ai fais malgré que l'enfant tousse et coule du nez et que le week-end avec ses parents a été difficile, il ne mangeait plus rien.....et bien aujourd'hui c'est moi qui est malade.....38.2 de fièvre, courbatures, maux de tête, sensation de froid , frissons, maux de gorge et maux d'oreille et nez un peu pris...😬😬😬😬😬


----------



## Nounou22 (4 Octobre 2022)

Le papa ne travaillant pas, il aurait quand même pu garder son enfant....mais vu qu'on paye la nounou et bien on le lui mets ....on s'en fout si elle est malade ....si elle doit s'arrêter ou si les autres accueillis dont des bébés tombent eux aussi malades.... ça m'énerve


----------



## Alissou (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
merci pour vos réponse.
Effectivement nous lui faisons faire des tests PCR salivaire. (Elle a 20 mois)
Je ne remets pas en cause le fait de la récupérer en cas de maladie. Je me demande juste si ce certificats est légitime et si le pédiatre voudra en établir un
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Nounou22 (4 Octobre 2022)

Désolée j'ai dévié du post initial 😂
Un enfant qui fait de la fièvre doit voir le doc et complètement d'accord avec @Griselda , l'enfant sera bien mieux avec ses parents s'il est malade


----------



## Alissou (4 Octobre 2022)

On est bien d'accord sur ce point
Ma question réside sur le fait de demander un certificat de non contagions et surtout si le pédiatre sera d'accord pour en établir un


----------



## LadyA. (4 Octobre 2022)

" un enfant qui fait de la fièvre doit voir un doc"

Euh pas forcément. Une rhino par ex peut donner 40 pendant 2 jours,  inutile s'encombrer les médecins qui ont des créneaux dispo de plus en plus lointains.
Perso j'ai toujours attendu avant de consulter et surtout j'écoutais mon instinct. ..


----------



## assmatzam (4 Octobre 2022)

Oui soyez rassurée les pédiatres on l'habitude de délivrer ce genre de document


----------



## Nounou22 (4 Octobre 2022)

Un enfant qui fait 40 sur deux jours n'a rien à faire chez la nounou et doit voir un médecin....ne serait ce que pour éliminer la probabilité d'une infection urinaire, otite, angine , ....qui nécessiteraient un traitement particulier


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir. Certains médecins font des certificats de non contagion,  d'autres non.

Mais je vous conseille de relire votre contrat et le règlement de la mam qui doit comporter ces conditions. 
C'est une petite collectivité,  il est possible que leur référente PMI leur ait conseillé ce protocole ou qu'elles mêmes l'aient jugé utile.


----------



## assmatzam (4 Octobre 2022)

Oui 
Le protocole mam est différent du protocole AM


----------



## incognito (4 Octobre 2022)

il me semble que le certificat de non contagion n'existe plus c'est "retour en collectivité" qui est mis à présent


----------

